# R S Nets



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Just got my net the other day..I ordered from Columbus fishing expo...Pretty stoked to try it out !!! Appears to be very sturdy and the net looks awesome....Besides the fact that is AMERICAN made right here in Ohio !! I got the large with an extra long handle...(normal is 72" i asked for a 96") this is a NON telescoping handle...check it out....


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice catch in the net! Lol Your going to love the net, the hook free material they use is fantastic!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm guarding my Beckmanns with my life... If anything were to go wrong, RS would definitely be on the radar. The net is the most important tool on the boat.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Right on Sady Dog it looks awesome. How much did that bad boy set you back?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the rs nets looks to be a very nice net. I bought a ego s2 slider a few yrs ago and it works great for me. I really like the extendable handle. just push the button and open or close the handle. its 48" for storage or extends to 108" for netting fish. if I ever need another net the rs will get checked out for sure.
sherman


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got my new rs net couple weeks ago with the long telescoping handle can't wait to get it wet it looks awesome mi e was 172 to my door


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I just couldnt think of another great net, made in USA with a LIFETIME warranty....last net i ever buy...ha !!! cost was $145.00 fishing show special..


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

sady dog said:


> I just couldnt think of another great net, made in USA with a LIFETIME warranty....last net i ever buy...ha !!! cost was $145.00 fishing show special..


That's about what I payed last year at the Rod Makers Shoppe.


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

I got my RS Nets about three weeks ago and really like it. I talked to Roman the owner at RS Nets and told him what I was using it mainly for which is walleye and steelhead fishing told him I was a little concerned about the flexing of handle he recommended getting the 3224 handle it is not even out yet or on his website. He said the weight difference between the 2224 and the 3224 was about 12 ounces.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

sady dog said:


> I just couldnt think of another great net, made in USA with a LIFETIME warranty....last net i ever buy...ha !!! cost was $145.00 fishing show special..


I purchased one over the winter and can't wait to use it. What is this new handle? 3224? My handle looks like the one in pic...what is the difference between the 3224 and 2224?

Oh....see ya Sat Sady Dog!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

3224? Hmmm.....looks like I'm buying another net!


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

Eriegardless said:


> I purchased one over the winter and can't wait to use it. What is this new handle? 3224? My handle looks like the one in pic...what is the difference between the 3224 and 2224?
> 
> Oh....see ya Sat Sady Dog!


From the conversation I had with Roman back in January he said it was part of his saltwater series nets, he also said his website was going to be updated which it hasn't yet I just looked. Roman said that 3224 was a more stout handle than the 2224 handle. I was not able to compare the two I am only going by what he told me in our conversation.


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

Decoy hound said:


> 3224? Hmmm.....looks like I'm buying another net!


Just a thought but you may want to check with Roman and see if you can buy just a handle for your net.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

pole setter said:


> Just a thought but you may want to check with Roman and see if you can buy just a handle for your net.


Thanks for the info, but I want a good backup net anyhow.


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

Decoy hound said:


> Thanks for the info, but I want a good backup net anyhow.


Your welcome, you can't go wrong for a back up net that's for sure especially with a lifetime warranty he is providing and he is a local so the turnaround time will be much shorter if you had an issue with the net.


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

If anyone finds out if he will sell just the new handle please post it thanks


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

I just talked to RS Nets...he didn't say if he would sell the handle seperate or not but I would guess it will not work. The new handle is slightly larger and I am assuming it would not fit into the key on the loop.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bowl style or flat bottom better for netting. Trolling for walleyes


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

fishingful said:


> Bowl style or flat bottom better for netting. Trolling for walleyes


I have the bowl style and have netted up to twelve pound walleye with out a problem.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

fishingful said:


> Bowl style or flat bottom better for netting. Trolling for walleyes


I have the flat bottom...haven't netted a fish yet but can't wait!


----------

